# Abu 8000c/ Input



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

JUST RECEIVED TWO REELS I PURCHASED ON EBAY. ONE IS AN ABU AMBASSADEUR 8600, WHICH I HAVE USED BEFORE. THE OTHER ONE IS A ABU AMBASSADEUR 8000 C. THIS IS VERY SIMILIER TO THE 9000 MODELS I HAVE BUT HAS A VERY NARROW SPOOL. SPOOLED IT UP LAST NIGHT WITH 20LB ANDE AND A FIFTY LB SHOCK LEADER. READY TO TRY IT OUT. 
HAS ANYONE OUT THERE EVER USED THE 8000 MODEL. JUST CURIOUS AS TO ITS PERFORMANCE??????


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

FCPRO,

The 8000C is a decent reel, like most ABU's the drag is almost OK.
After market drag washers would be a great idea is you plan on tangling with bigh fish.

The 8000's I've had in the past were 2 speeds, I'm guessing yours is as well.

The reel casts well if you have large enough hands and good grip. Many have trouble holding the spool securely because of the size of the reel.

Keep it clean and well maintained, you won't be disappointed.

Blaine


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "FCPRO",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------

